# Vermont Casting Resolute not drawing smoke up the chimney Help!!!



## Kate and Greg Cassidy (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi All,

we have a vermont casting resolute 1982 model and tonight it is not drawing smoke up the chimney. Every time I open the door on the front or on the top smoke comes billowing out and not going up he chimney- what could it be? The damper is working fine- there just doesn't seem to be enough of a draw up the chimney


----------



## chimneylinerjames (Dec 3, 2012)

Lets start with the easy things first.  When was the chimney cleaned last?  If the wood was wet it could block up quite fast.  Check the chimney, cap and stove pipe first.


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 3, 2012)

what James said...


----------



## Kate and Greg Cassidy (Dec 3, 2012)

chimneylinerjames said:


> Lets start with the easy things first. When was the chimney cleaned last? If the wood was wet it could block up quite fast. Check the chimney, cap and stove pipe first.


 
We have just converted from gas to wood and bought the resolute on craigslist. It has been working great until this am when it was 50 degrees here in Vermont. We let the fire die down today cleaned out the ash and tried to start a fire this evening and it just smokes. It doesn't draw up the chimney and it doesn't seem to be getting enough air to draw it up the chimney.

Kate


----------



## chimneylinerjames (Dec 3, 2012)

The warm air will definitely have a negative effect on your draft.
Is this venting thru a fireplace chimney?  If so is there a chimney liner hooked up to the stove?  If not venting a wood stove into a large flue will also effect the draft.  There are a number of things.


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Kate
chimney cap spark arrestors can get clogged in days or weeks sometimes,
have you checked the cap?


----------



## begreen (Dec 7, 2012)

How long ago was the stove installed? If it has been working fine for several years and recently started performing poorly, get a certified chimney sweep out to clean and inspect the chimney asap. If this is a new install, we will need more information. There are a number of areas where things can be installed incorrectly that could cause this issue. Can you tell us how the stove is connected to the chimney and describe the chimney (height and interior throat dimension)? Pictures are always helpful here.


----------

